# Bean leaves turning yellow? Water or Fertilize?



## cc-rider

Sorry... although I've gardened elsewhere with no problems, this is new to me!

I have a brand new garden. Tore out trees, sod, etc. Things are growing ... ok... for being in a new bed. I didn't put ANY additives in the soil (wish I had manure or straw or ANYTHING!), but did break down and spray with MiracleGrow a couple times. The green beans are growing on a fence, and I've picked a few, but the plants don't seem NEARLY as lush as I remember "Kentucky Wonders" as being. They look pretty spindley to me. 

Anyway.... the bottom leaves are now turning yellow. Does that mean they need more water, or are they missing some nutrient? The soil is very clay-ey. (is that a word??!) 

Thanks, 
Chris in W Central Ohio


----------



## Jimmy Mack

not alot of information to go on, but sounds like overwatering... 

overwatering causes yellowing and dropping of the lower leaves and poor draining clay soil may be the cause. Also overwatering will cause increased distance between branches causing the plant to look spindly. Prior to watering take a trowel and dig down in your soil 4-6 inches to check the moisture content. Clay soil can be deceiving as the top can look dry but a few inches below the surface the soil is holding alot of water. 

For better drainage add organic material or sand. Although the problem may also be resolved by watering less frequently. 

BTW, its not too late to top dress with some good compost!

best of luck!


----------



## Cyngbaeld

Did you innoculate your beans?


----------



## cc-rider

Cyngbaeld said:


> Did you innoculate your beans?


Nope, didn't innoculate the beans. What would that have done?

Also, I put straw around all the plants... I wonder if that sapped something? I'm not going to water them for awhile, in any case, and see if that helps. Still getting a decent crop, so I shouldn't complain, huh?


----------



## gccrook

Can't really help except to say that my first crop of beans did the same. I also mulched them with straw. Still do not know what caused it. They produced so-so, and then I removed them. All my beans since then have done great. I can only guess that it was overwatering since the next beans in the same soil have done great.


----------



## Cyngbaeld

Need to dig down and feel how wet the soil is so you will know if it needs water or not.

Innoculant puts the bacteria in the soil that helps the legumes to fix nitrogen. It only needs to be put in the first time you plant beans in a spot. It will increase the yield of your beans and will increase the yield of whatever you grow in rotation with the beans.


----------



## cc-rider

Cyngbaeld said:


> Need to dig down and feel how wet the soil is so you will know if it needs water or not.
> 
> Innoculant puts the bacteria in the soil that helps the legumes to fix nitrogen. It only needs to be put in the first time you plant beans in a spot. It will increase the yield of your beans and will increase the yield of whatever you grow in rotation with the beans.


I'll try digging tonight when I get home. I have a hard time believing it is overwatering, since it is VERY dry here now and hasn't rained in awhile....but on the other hand, it is very clay soil, so might be holding it. (And I DID water them every Sunday for 3 weeks!!) 

Can I put some sort of innoculant in the soil now?? I haven't even used MiracleGrow or anything anymore since it is fruiting.


----------



## Cyngbaeld

I don't know if it will help this year's crop much, but it will help next year's. You don't have to put it in every year and if you move your beans to another spot next year you can put some of the innoculated dirt there. I'd give them a little fertilizer as well. Maybe mix it with the water.


----------



## Jimmy Mack

"And I DID water them every Sunday for 3 weeks!"

in the heat of the summer watering once a week may not be enough ~ either way give your soil a little looksee a few inches down to check the moisture content and go from there...


----------



## tim1253

Our beans have done the same thing...we got an enormous amount of rain this season. Fortunately we got a huge crop of great looking beans early but now they have turned yellow and we will probably not get much hereafter.

Tim
Knoxville, 
TN


----------



## cc-rider

Ok, I dug down last night. You were right. Although it looks very dry and cracked on top, it wasn't dry below. And considering we haven't had rain in 3 weeks, it was probably pretty damp for quite awhile. 

Even if I have to write off this year's crop, I got enough beans from it that it was worth it. I'll see if I can't find lots of compost, etc., to try to build it up better before NEXT year.

Thanks!


----------



## Enchanted orb

I would suggest before embarking on anything to research it out before hand.

For beans try this site.How to grow beans


----------

